# cut pad



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

What is the best way to treat a cut pad on a dog. My dog cut a pad on her front paw this weekend. The cut is on the inside of the pad and is about 1/2 inch long. There was quite a lot of bleeding , but I cleaned it and put emt jel on it and stopped the bleeding. This morning, due to her licking it, it was still weeping some. What else can I do?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Just keep an eye on it and make sure that it doesnt get dirt or any thing that will cause infection. The dog will lick it clean. It must heal from the inside outward.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

some people told me that if it happens it is good to put super glue in the cut, don't know why but it does something good i guess


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Super glue will work in a bind if you are a long way from home and the only dog you have is the one with the cut pad. Just be sure you clean it VERY well before you apply the glue or you may have issues later.

Otherwise, some downtime is in order. keep it clean and let it heal on its own by letting it be exposed to open air.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

very true abuot cleaning it well before you put superglue on it. and make sure its a neat job. don't have it all over their paw otherwise they might try to scratch or bite it off and it will peel the skin. then you have another wound


----------



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

They also make skin glue for humans called nu skin (spelling) you can get it at walmart next to the band aids, but as the previous have stated you need to clean it very well before you attempt to use this.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

dont do anything but watch it and let it heal if you attempt to seal it with superglue your chances of infection are much greater, its not hunting season so just let it heal naturally. keep her activity level down until its healed


----------



## BerdDogz (Jun 10, 2008)

Use a boot too to protect it.

But, if you put a boot on...make sure you do not keep in on too long because it will get moist...and that slows things down (I know from experience).

Let it air out now and again.


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

I agree with Bobm let it heal on its own. I stressed the first time my dog cut a pad went to the vet and everything. The dog licks off sav and chews off a boot. There is alot of old farm equiptment and junk along many of the ditchbanks here my dog cuts het paw every now and again. Like Bob sugested I dont let her move around much for a few days. No running.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for all of the good advice. 
after about 5 days , the foot seems to be healing . It still looks raw but the sore is not weeping or bleeding now. It is hard not to let her out for excersize but I will give her a few more days to heal before I start on light duty. :beer:

i


----------



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

There is a solution called tuff pad that you can get that you spray on a dogs pads and it hardens them up quite significantly, we use it on our dogs when they cut a pad and if you spray it on all of them it tends to make their pads more like finger nails so they are less suseptible to abraision or cracking/cutting. We use it on our MWD's and it works great!


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

mine has "chapped" pads alot eith alot of slices in them if ground hunting for a week or two straight. the best thing i found that works for "us" is to clean them sop 'em up with BAG BALM and wrap 'em up. never take her anywhere without a big 'ol can of bag balm.


----------

